# New Caller ID Problem?



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

Unlike many, my caller ID has worked flawlessly, until last night that is. System specs say the R15 will display the last 25 calls. One would guess that after the first 25 calls each additional call would force the oldest out of the list. Not the R15. I reached the 26th call and the machine froze! Had to do a red button reset to bring it back to life. Now the caller ID will only display 2 calls then the caller ID stops working until the 2 calls are cleared. Just a note for d* to add to their "ToDo" list......:nono2:


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

First off, your R15 should scroll off the oldest call once 25 are reached. Both of mine do that. That's the first time I've heard about the unit freezing on the 26th call like that. The other problem, however, isn't new. I had that originally on my 500. It worked like that (only allowing 1 or 2 calls in the log and not showing any new calls until the log was cleared out, and even then it was iffy - it wouldn't always take new calls, even if the log WAS cleared out). A month or two ago, I did a reset for a different reason, and my R15 went through the full setup mode all over again (not sure why, but apparently that's a known problem as well - but doesn't happen with every reset), and after that my caller id worked fine. And has ever since.

I'm guessing that you have a model 500, based on the issue that you're mentioning. The 300s seem to have a different problem with caller ID (receiving "phantom" calls that aren't actually made - and all of which have the same date/time of Christmas Eve at 1:24 am). And I've yet to hear of anyone having issues with caller id on the model 100...


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

jpl said:


> First off, your R15 should scroll off the oldest call once 25 are reached. Both of mine do that. That's the first time I've heard about the unit freezing on the 26th call like that. The other problem, however, isn't new. I had that originally on my 500. It worked like that (only allowing 1 or 2 calls in the log and not showing any new calls until the log was cleared out, and even then it was iffy - it wouldn't always take new calls, even if the log WAS cleared out). A month or two ago, I did a reset for a different reason, and my R15 went through the full setup mode all over again (not sure why, but apparently that's a known problem as well - but doesn't happen with every reset), and after that my caller id worked fine. And has ever since.
> 
> I'm guessing that you have a model 500, based on the issue that you're mentioning. The 300s seem to have a different problem with caller ID (receiving "phantom" calls that aren't actually made - and all of which have the same date/time of Christmas Eve at 1:24 am). And I've yet to hear of anyone having issues with caller id on the model 100...


I have a 300 model. Everything you said above has happened to me. Just thought it weird


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

I am also having the same Caller ID problem on my 500 since the E8 update. I have rebooted the unit a couple of times since but it still only logs 2 calls then stops working until I clear the log, then it will log 2 more calls. I'm going to try to reload E8 with 02468 tonight. I'll post my results.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

thecougarguy said:


> I am also having the same Caller ID problem on my 500 since the E8 update. I have rebooted the unit a couple of times since but it still only logs 2 calls then stops working until I clear the log, then it will log 2 more calls. I'm going to try to reload E8 with 02468 tonight. I'll post my results.


I don't think this is specific to the E8 release. I had the issue from when I got my 500 back at the end of June. I also noticed, on my 500, that when I first got it, when I did a system test it would sometimes fail on the phone line test. Every once in a while, just for the heck of it, I rerun the system test, and just like the caller id, it now appears to work just fine.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

FYI....I've got 2 300 units. The caller ID works fine on one, while the other only logs 2 calls then dies. The healthy one is in the bedroom and get the least work.

Strange.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

I've got a R15-300 and the caller ID worked flawlessly, until last night. I now get a message saying if I want caller ID to work, I have to sign up for it thru my phone company. Well I still have caller ID and it's working on all my phones.... wierd message.


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I forced a reload of E8 last night hoping that it would fix my Called ID problem but it didn't. I thought about doing a "reset defaults" but I wasnt' sure it that would delete my MYVOD, series links, etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

thecougarguy said:


> I am also having the same Caller ID problem on my 500 since the E8 update. I have rebooted the unit a couple of times since but it still only logs 2 calls then stops working until I clear the log, then it will log 2 more calls. I'm going to try to reload E8 with 02468 tonight. I'll post my results.


Ditto for me. Worked fine for a long time, now will only put 2 calls in the queue. Reboot doesn't help.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dnelms said:


> I've got a R15-300 and the caller ID worked flawlessly, until last night. I now get a message saying if I want caller ID to work, I have to sign up for it thru my phone company. Well I still have caller ID and it's working on all my phones.... wierd message.


I've gotten that message a few times. I've seen it posted here too.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

qwerty said:


> I've gotten that message a few times. I've seen it posted here too.


Welcome to the way my caller ID has worked for months. Mine worked fine the first 4 months I had it and now it only holds 2 calls and it has been that way for the past few software releases so it is not E8 specific.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

speedy4022 said:


> Welcome to the way my caller ID has worked for months. Mine worked fine the first 4 months I had it and now it only holds 2 calls and it has been that way for the past few software releases so it is not E8 specific.


Just curious.....did the new update fix your caller id problem?


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

On my R15-300, Caller ID has worked fine since last April, when the box was new.

However, with 0x105 downloaded, Caller ID has ceased working altogether: no warnings, no complaints, no messages - nothing. It behaves as if the phone cord is missing. (Yeah, yeah, I've checked and double-checked the cords. The phone cord works great when I switch it over to the HR20.)

In my case, it's rather clear that 0x105 actually caused the problem.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

VaJim said:


> Just curious.....did the new update fix your caller id problem?


No still only holds 2 calls


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

UPDATE.....the other night I did a complete re-format on the R-15 300 that was giving me the caller ID problems (no more than 2 logged calls) and they seems to have fixed the problem. I now have 15 calls logged, something I haven't seen since the first software update. It's also displaying the caller ID info on the screen, IF...the caller doesn't have it blocked. Guess that's normal.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

VaJim said:


> UPDATE.....the other night I did a complete re-format on the R-15 300 that was giving me the caller ID problems (no more than 2 logged calls) and they seems to have fixed the problem. I now have 15 calls logged, something I haven't seen since the first software update. It's also displaying the caller ID info on the screen, IF...the caller doesn't have it blocked. Guess that's normal.


I tried this too and when I deleted the call log when it got full it went right back to logging only 2 calls.


----------

